# :::INT/EXT wastegates:::



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

what is the best to have (internal or external)? i have the incon bb37 in serious consideration for the BBDET. it has an internal wastegate. what is better for high boost applications?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

most of the high boost cars ive seen use external gates. the machine work on the tial wg's is excellent. IMO i also think its easier to fab dump tubes from an external gate.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

i agree...
is it possible to get the incon and change it to ext. wastegate?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

the only problem with ext wastegates are the sound they make, they sound like crap. But all the pros and big guns use them. I think if you are going to run high boost levels 20psi or like 1.5bar and up go ext.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2003)

external also have less boost creep thats why wehn you run higher psi they hold the pressure better


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Depends on what motor you're working with....


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

myoung said:


> *Depends on what motor you're working with.... *


ive pretty much settled on Incon BB37 on the BBDET with JWT s3 or s4 cams. prob. running high boost. bearly any racing. no autocrossing. just a street driver. would the incon (w/ int. W.G.) be good for this application?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

internal gates can creep....but so can external gates that are positioned incorrectly. run the internal gate to begin with. if u experience problems with creep....buy an external gate. then u have to modify the exhaust manifold and turbine housing to accept it.

FWIW, i ran a t25bb with the external gate and didnt really run into any creep.....even with a less than ideal angle for the downpipe. i did have the wastegate and turbine exit ports separated at the flange, that helped a little.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm thinking about that bb37 as well. I think I'm gonna get it from JGY when they do my swap. My goal is 350hp (at high boost, only really for dyno runs). I'm definately doing electronic boost control, but I never thought an internal w.g. would be a problem. What to do, what to do........


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *I'm thinking about that bb37 as well. I think I'm gonna get it from JGY when they do my swap. My goal is 350hp (at high boost, only really for dyno runs). I'm definately doing electronic boost control, but I never thought an internal w.g. would be a problem. What to do, what to do........ *


well i guess we are in the same boat.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

MMMMM...TiaL...

Enjoy...Jody


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I use the HKS 40mm units and they work perfectly. I heard the Tial units are pretty good as well. In any case, an external unit is a great option.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

so i could go ahead with the Incon and later modify for ext. W/G?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If money is an issue, yeah! But if you have the bread to take care of that right now instead of paying someone to go back and do it later, then I would say do the external thing the first time.


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

besides the price of the wastegate which i know... how much would that cost to have done?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Around $250-$500 and that's for the labor! Most shops get paid for doing this because more than likely there will be some fabrication or modifying. I love the sound of an open wastegate Sounds wickedly 'Mean"


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the tial family...how cute









thats about the rate for fabrication and installation. especially if u will be modifying a cast manifold. cast can be tough to drill through and even tougher to weld. then u might want a dumptube too....and open dumptubes do sound cool


----------



## crud in your face (Apr 14, 2003)

is the cool sound of and open dump tube that everyone's refering to a real loud clattering, almost like metal clapping but real fast?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Kinda sorta! But if your car is not moving with the sound, it sucks!


----------

